# Big Dog for the Admiral and Daniels or Porter??



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this would be a formidable trade, the Bucks get a low post center and the Spurs get another offensive threat.....and the Bucks will get a needed backup point guard.Edited - this will not be allowed < D >


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

The bucks had better be just to free up some cap room, because the Admiral will be gone after this season. His back is just about shotPls do not attack other posters << d >>


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

Nah, I wouldn't do it. 

Not certain about Glenn situation......San Antonio is looking forward to having some salary cap space after next year. David Robinson will be gone and I think Daniels' contract is up after next year also. 

Big Dog would be a nice threat in the Spurs lineup, but they just recently re-signed Bowen, Rose and got Ginobili under contract. Ginobili could be that second offensive threat they need if things pan out. So getting Glenn Robinson in a trade right now would be a bad idea in my opinion, since they are going to have some cap space to get a big time free agent next year(possibly Olowokandi, Brand, Jermaine O'neal?)No name calling


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Who would want David Robinson since he already announced when he's going to retire?


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

aaaa porter retired and is now the assnt coach at Sac... and nobody wants that swabbie, like someone said before he's gonna retire
but i would want to screw him like he screwed the Spurs demanding that nasty contract... they had a good group and could have Anderson instead of old man steve smith...


----------

